

VMware ESX source code leaked - reubensutton
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/05/vmware_source_code_leak/

======
nnq
...at least they could post smth funny along side it and make in into a pro
"open source" (like "open source yourselves or we'll come and open your
sources" - alongside a picture of a vicious blood filled can opener) or anti
"security by obscurity" (like "what's left of your security, now that we
removed your obscurity?" - and a pic with a camera and a flashlight over
someone doing smth naked in the bushes or smth like that).

...someone should put the fun back into cyberwar ;)

------
ibotty
i don't really see why this might in any way be significant. (and why should
customers of esx be worried now? it's not that they employ security-by-
obscurity, or do they :D)

------
frozenport
Is it enough to build?

------
kijin
Not related to the current leak, but I found the following passages
particularly interesting:

> _The Anonymous-affiliated hacker claimed the information came from China
> National Electronics Import and Export (CEIEC), an engineering and
> electronics company outfit._

> _An Indian hacktivist crew called the Lords of Dharmaraja claimed they
> lifted Symantec's source code from systems belonging to the Indian
> government._

Why do foreign governments have access to the source code of proprietary
software made by privately owned American companies? Do software vendors
routinely disclose their source code to governments, whether foreign or
domestic? Or does it only happen in special cases where a contract to supply
software for the government requires handing the source code over, too?

Does the Chinese government have the full source code of Windows 8 that they
can analyze at leisure to look for 0-day vulnerabilities? Does NSA have the
full source code of the latest iOS?

~~~
verroq
Yes, Microsoft lets government agencies examine its source code.

<http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sharedsource/default.aspx>

